# Manage your dotfiles with Emacs Org Mode



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 3, 2019)

I thought id share how i manage my dotfiles with Emacs Org Mode

I store all my dotfiles in an org mode document and use noweb syntax,
to tangle my dotfiles into the correct location in my home directory,
and into the current directory as well at the same time

You can either tangle the entire document to extract all the dotfiles into your home directory,
or you can tangle individual code blocks to extract only a particular file

* Freebsd dotfiles tangled
* Freebsd dotfiles tangle - raw view

* tangled dotfiles

Using the mkdirp command in the org mode file also creates the directory structure if it doesnt exist,
no more symlinks for me

If you arent using Emacs or havent tried it yet not to worry there is a simple solution,
find a large heavy object and hit yourself over the head repeatedly while saying 'i should be using emacs',
after regaining consciousness you can then try emacs and see what all the fuss is about


----------

